# Trump says he's going to sign a measure to keep migrant families together



## McRocket (Jun 20, 2018)

'_President Donald Trump said Wednesday he plans to sign an executive action designed to keep families together during detention on the U.S.-Mexico border.

"I'll be signing something in a little while that's going to do that," he told reporters during a White House event after saying he wanted families to be kept together. "I'll be doing something that's somewhat pre-emptive and ultimately will be matched by legislation I'm sure."

The action is expected to allow families to be housed together even while adults in the family are being detained or prosecuted for crossing the U.S. border illegally or for seeking asylum at the border outside of a designated border entry point.'

Trump says he's going to sign a measure to keep migrant families together

_
Excellent.

First - great news for those poor children.
Second - it's great to see Trump cave like the big, fat, bone-spurred, thin-skinned wimp that he is. He could have done this days ago - but instead he tried to blame others.
  Now he sees NO ONE who is sane (including those in his own party) is with him on his policy.
 So he caved.

Fabulous.

Trumpbots? Let the spinning begin....


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 20, 2018)

Now the illegal criminals can stay with their pretend family and keep molesting the rented children.

Should make the liberals ecstatic with joy.  ....


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 20, 2018)

He didn't cave on anything, Rocket Mouth. People like you are too damned impatient to give the man any time to act. And it's your loss too. That's one less campaign issue to run on for Democrats in the mid terms.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Jun 20, 2018)

McRocket said:


> Trumpbots? Let the spinning begin....


Oh, they've clearly just been champing at the bit waiting for your cue!


----------



## OldLady (Jun 20, 2018)

McRocket said:


> '_President Donald Trump said Wednesday he plans to sign an executive action designed to keep families together during detention on the U.S.-Mexico border.
> 
> "I'll be signing something in a little while that's going to do that," he told reporters during a White House event after saying he wanted families to be kept together. "I'll be doing something that's somewhat pre-emptive and ultimately will be matched by legislation I'm sure."
> 
> ...


Musta been the Pope's statement.

This is hopeful; there has been plenty of protesting about this and that but it is the first time public opinion has actually changed the guy's mind.


----------



## flewism (Jun 20, 2018)

It just proves that the 1%'ers and the politicians they own do not want current US immigration law enforced to the letter of the law. Both sides of the political spectrum want these cheap laborers in this country to improve their enterprises.

So what do we do with them now ? Put these families up in Government housing? Give them a court date and turn them loose in the general population like Obama did? where 85% never showed up. 30,000 more being supported by the US taxpayers, and/or competing for jobs.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 20, 2018)

flewism said:


> It just proves that the 1%'ers and the politicians they own do not want current US immigration law enforced to the letter of the law. Both sides of the political spectrum want these cheap laborers in this country to improve their enterprises.
> 
> So what do we do with them now ? Put these families up in Government housing? Give them a court date and turn them loose in the general population like Obama did? where 85% never showed up. 30,000 more being supported by the US taxpayers, and/or competing for jobs.


You're right, catch and release is not working in the long run.  I think we should increase the number of immigration judges so these people aren't detained for lengthy periods of time waiting for a decision.  They should be detained though, and if they have children with them, and border patrol has determined the kids are actually theirs, they need to be detained in family detention centers.

But I heard the President yesterday speaking to a business group and he was completely opposed to hiring more judges to decrease the backlog and get these folks adjudicated more rapidly.  That is really stupid on his part, imo.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jun 20, 2018)

flewism said:


> It just proves that the 1%'ers and the politicians they own do not want current US immigration law enforced to the letter of the law. Both sides of the political spectrum want these cheap laborers in this country to improve their enterprises.
> 
> So what do we do with them now ? Put these families up in Government housing? Give them a court date and turn them loose in the general population like Obama did? where 85% never showed up. 30,000 more being supported by the US taxpayers, and/or competing for jobs.


Don't worry, you can still deport them all -- just deport them as an intact family unit.

If it makes you feel better -- we can have ICE agents hurl insults at them while we are deporting them


----------



## Confounding (Jun 20, 2018)

Thoughts?

Trump to end his family separation policy amid massive backlash – live updates



> On June 15, Trump told reporters: “I hate the children being taken away. The Democrats have to change their law. That’s their law.”
> 
> On June 14, White House press secretary Sara Huckabee Sanders said: “It’s the law, and that’s what the law states.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 20, 2018)

One tactic for Trump here is to say "I'm not a partisan, I listen to criticism and change my mind when appropriate".

I don't know if he's capable of coming up with this, but that would probably be a good approach.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jun 20, 2018)

well when the liberals sue him for executive orders, it's gonna be hilarious.


----------



## Confounding (Jun 20, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> One tactic for Trump here is to say "I'm not a partisan, I listen to criticism and change my mind when appropriate".
> 
> I don't know if he's capable of coming up with this, but that would probably be a good approach.



Question for the forum...

Was the situation with the children an unfortunate side effect of trying to enforce our border laws, or was it just his plan to separate families and hurt children?


----------



## BluesLegend (Jun 20, 2018)

A 1990's law and 2 court cases forced illegal kids to be separated from their parents. Trump is going to be sued over his EO overruling this law and court cases. Congress needs to fix their mess but Dem's in the senate refuse to vote for a bill to fix it, shocker. Trump is doing his job, congress isn't.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jun 20, 2018)

Confounding said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > One tactic for Trump here is to say "I'm not a partisan, I listen to criticism and change my mind when appropriate".
> ...



Two laws Trump must enforce. The first says that if you sneak across our border illegally breaking our laws you get arrested. But a second law and two court cases says illegal kids can only be housed with their parents in detention for no longer than 20 days. Why was that law passed? To force government to release illegal parents and their kids into our communities, trusting that they will show up for their hearing later, which of course 70% never show up shocker. Just another illegal immigration scam by Dems. Is it any surprise Dem's in the senate are refusing to vote for a bill to fix this, nope.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 20, 2018)

Confounding said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > One tactic for Trump here is to say "I'm not a partisan, I listen to criticism and change my mind when appropriate".
> ...


Neither. 

It was a failed attempt to deter further immigration by intimidating those lawfully seeking asylum.


----------



## Votto (Jun 20, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> One tactic for Trump here is to say "I'm not a partisan, I listen to criticism and change my mind when appropriate".
> 
> I don't know if he's capable of coming up with this, but that would probably be a good approach.



Trump should be sure and mention that the media did not mention any of this under Obama.

Immigration lawyer recounts a conversation with Obama about the border crisis that he says 'shook me to my core'


----------



## Confounding (Jun 20, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> those lawfully seeking asylum.



The ones lawfully seeking asylum don't get arrested. There are places where those people can go to get their paperwork started so they can enter legally. If you cross our border illegally you have broken the law whether you have a legitimate asylum case or not.


----------



## Markymark11 (Jun 20, 2018)

Confounding said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> Trump to end his family separation policy amid massive backlash – live updates
> 
> ...


I was on the Fox news chat thread and everyone is blaming Trump for Family separation at the border. Just when you thought the left couldnt get any more retarded.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 20, 2018)

Confounding said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > One tactic for Trump here is to say "I'm not a partisan, I listen to criticism and change my mind when appropriate".
> ...


John Kelly was telling us as early as March 2017 that they were considering it AS A DETERRENT.  Sessions admits it was used as a deterrent.  I don't think it's really possible to argue it was an unfortunate "accident."


----------



## debbiedowner (Jun 20, 2018)

Markymark11 said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > Thoughts?
> ...



Surely you jest, lefties watching or chatting on Fox news? Must have been the conservatives from Session's own church chatting, 500 members called in out in Mobile. Deep Red.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 20, 2018)

McRocket said:


> '_President Donald Trump said Wednesday he plans to sign an executive action designed to keep families together during detention on the U.S.-Mexico border.
> 
> "I'll be signing something in a little while that's going to do that," he told reporters during a White House event after saying he wanted families to be kept together. "I'll be doing something that's somewhat pre-emptive and ultimately will be matched by legislation I'm sure."
> 
> ...


/----/ Everytime Trump fixes one of Obozo's screw ups you Libtards screech that he didn't fix it fast enough.  BWHAHAHAHAHAHA
Trump signs order that he says will keep migrant families together


----------



## OldLady (Jun 20, 2018)

Markymark11 said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > Thoughts?
> ...


I'm glad the kids won't be separated from their parents anymore, but .....
WHAT IS CNN GOING TO TALK ABOUT NOW?


----------



## Confounding (Jun 20, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Meh, if that's true it's kinda harsh. Illegals need to understand that we are serious about this shit, though.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Jun 20, 2018)

Confounding said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> Trump to end his family separation policy amid massive backlash – live updates
> 
> ...




This just should *prove to everyone that Trump and his admin lie and lie constantly.*  Right up until today they all contended that nothing could be done unless Congress did something.  BIG FAT FUCKING LIE. 
Finally the orange fat goon has to back down.  Loving it.
Can't fucking wait until he's impeached.


----------



## DrLove (Jun 20, 2018)

This is GREAT news and another policy fail for Dotard, Kelly, Miller and Lil Jiffy Sessions.

Now we've only to connect the 3,000+ residents of their internment gulag for babies with parents ...

SOME of whom have already been deported.


----------



## Brain357 (Jun 20, 2018)

Right thing to do.


----------



## del (Jun 20, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> One tactic for Trump here is to say "I'm not a partisan, I listen to criticism and change my mind when appropriate".
> 
> I don't know if he's capable of coming up with this, but that would probably be a good approach.



as if anyone beyond his drooling base would believe it lol


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Jun 20, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Markymark11 said:
> 
> 
> > Confounding said:
> ...



It's not just CNN.  Maybe if you learned to read you'd see that all media, print, TV, digital have criticized Trump.  Even the Wall Street Journal.

OH LOOK!  The big pussy signed the EO but did he not televise it like he does the others?????

Trump Signs Order Ending Separation of Migrant Families


----------



## OldLady (Jun 20, 2018)

Confounding said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Confounding said:
> ...


I agree.


----------



## Richard-H (Jun 20, 2018)

Trump's failed attempt at forcing his immigration policy-

If you don't buy the magazine then it's YOUR fault that I had to shoot the dog!






and if the Democrats won't cooperate then it's THEIR fault that children are being separated from their parents.

BTW - I didn't buy the magazine...poor pooch!


----------



## Claudette (Jun 20, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> One tactic for Trump here is to say "I'm not a partisan, I listen to criticism and change my mind when appropriate".
> 
> I don't know if he's capable of coming up with this, but that would probably be a good approach.



Well since his administration was abiding by a already passed law I don't see a problem.

Its a law that never should have been passed.


----------



## abu afak (Jun 20, 2018)

Confounding said:


> Thoughts?


Yeah, it's a Duplicate of
CNBC: Trump says he's going to sign a measure to keep migrant families together

You're an attention Ho.
`


----------



## Confounding (Jun 20, 2018)

abu afak said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > Thoughts?
> ...



I don't browse the forum to check for duplicates before I post. Cry about it you little bitch. You must be a real loser to constantly be bent out of shape over my presence on this forum.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 20, 2018)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Markymark11 said:
> ...


Take it easy, 2020, I'm on your side.  I'm fully aware that this has been a full out public campaign; I just found CNN's coverage of the matter excessive to the point of amusing.

_you'd see that all media, print, TV, digital have criticized Trump.  Even the Wall Street Journal._
And, even the Pope.  I am somewhat informed.


----------



## Siete (Jun 20, 2018)

I want to see the old fart sign it then show it to the cameras.






SUCKERS


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 20, 2018)

I don't think this is reality anymore... Trump just sat at a desk and talked about how heartless it was to take kids from their parents and how important it is to keep families together... when HE CREATED THE PROBLEM IN THE FIRST PLACE!  

I seriously hope his supporters see how fucked up that is.  Why couldn't he just come out and say it was a mistake and that they were going to fix it?  Trump will NEVER say he made a mistake or apologize.


----------



## abu afak (Jun 20, 2018)

Confounding said:


> *
> I Don't browse the forum to check for duplicates before I post.* Cry about it you little bitch. You must be a real loser to constantly be bent out of shape over my presence on this forum.


*So you're admittedly an Irresponsible Child, Not doing even Basic Due diligence that is standard responsibility on every board before posting a new thread.*
`
`


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 20, 2018)

Confounding said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> Trump to end his family separation policy amid massive backlash – live updates
> 
> ...


It wasn't his policy. 
It was, and still is, the law.


----------



## Aldo Raine (Jun 20, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...




  Agreed, it did blow up in his face a bit and that is the only reason for this EO.


----------



## Confounding (Jun 20, 2018)

abu afak said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...



Damn, I triggered the bold text. Tell me, what started your hatred of me? I know you hated me even when I posted on Debate Politics. Are you mad that you're not smart enough to be involved in my discussions?


----------



## OldLady (Jun 20, 2018)

Confounding said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > Confounding said:
> ...


I've been pretty much sticking to the one in Breaking News.  There are several and that's a nuisance for ALL of us because you end up having to make the same point over and over in different threads because the posters in that current thread haven't heard it.  This has been in Breaking News and on New Threads and in Active Topics since it broke.  It would have taken you all of three minutes, if that, to see that there were already posters ahead of you on this.
A mod here proposed a while ago that duplicate threads get deleted and the poster get a warning.  It isn't hard to make a mistake, but damn, in this case you couldn't possibly have had trouble.  I agree you're being an attention ho.


----------



## Theowl32 (Jun 20, 2018)

So Trump enforced the democrat policy and the democrats are pissed and then he changes the democrat policy that they hate sooooo much and they are even more pissed.

Just summed up the left.


----------



## DrLove (Jun 20, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Well since his administration was abiding by a already passed law I don't see a problem.
> 
> Its a law that never should have been passed.



Could you possibly be any more clueless Claudette the Ever-So Empathetic?

Trump’s separation of immigrant families wasn't Obama policy
https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/was-law-separate-families-passed-1997/
Family Separation Is Trump's Immigration Policy. Here's Why He Won't Own It
Trump Again Falsely Blames Democrats for His Separation Tactic
Trump officials dodge blame for their policy separating families at the border
Fact-checking Trump on immigration, family separations - CNNPolitics


----------



## bodecea (Jun 20, 2018)

Richard-H said:


> Trump's failed attempt at forcing his immigration policy-
> 
> If you don't buy the magazine then it's YOUR fault that I had to shoot the dog!
> 
> ...


I used to have a subscription...BEST mag ever!


----------



## Confounding (Jun 20, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...



I simply don't care. I didn't know there was another discussion and I didn't care enough to look. I'm sure Abu has some tissues he can share with you.


----------



## Imissbush (Jun 20, 2018)

Even Cohen is bashing Trump!! Ha ha ha

President Donald Trump’s former lawyer and close ally Michael Cohen resigned from his Republican National Committee post Wednesday and denounced the administration’s family separation policy in his resignation letter, reports ABC News. Cohen blamed the time-consuming Mueller investigation as a major reason for his resignation, ABC reports, but he took a surprising stance against the administration by criticizing the forced separation of migrant families. “As the son of a Polish holocaust survivor, the images and sounds of this family separation policy is heart wrenching,” Cohen wrote in the letter, cited by ABC. “While I strongly support measures that will secure our porous borders, children should never be used as bargaining chips.” Cohen used to serve as the deputy finance chair of the RNC’s Finance Committee.


READ IT AT ABC NEWS


----------



## Anathema (Jun 20, 2018)

Unless he’s keeping them together by tossing them in a hole or back on the other side of the border my only thought is...

*PENCE FOR PRESIDENT IN 2020*.


----------



## Imissbush (Jun 20, 2018)

Anathema said:


> Unless he’s keeping them together by tossing them in a hole or back on the other side of the border my only thought is...
> 
> *PENCE FOR PRESIDENT IN 2020*.


Can Pence ever get off of his knees worshipping Trump long enough to run for Prez?


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 20, 2018)

Anathema said:


> Unless he’s keeping them together by tossing them in a hole or back on the other side of the border my only thought is...
> 
> *PENCE FOR PRESIDENT IN 2020*.



Pence has been the most useless VP since Dan Quayle.


----------



## abu afak (Jun 20, 2018)

> "Confounding, post: 20179704, member: 56667"]
> Damn, I triggered the bold text. Tell me, what started your hatred of me? I know you hated me even *when I posted on Debate Politics.* Are you mad that you're not smart enough to be involved in my discussions?


*So NO Answer/denial to your Admission that you're an (OP) Attention Ho, and Worse, don't even check for Duplicates first*.
And now (since), Admit you "don't care if there are!"
What a stupid Piggy ASSHOLE you are.

*On DP you were even worse, running/blitzing Consecutive PAGES with dozens of OP's in the Sci section, eclipsing all other discussion.. and resulting in your BANNING.*

You think you are god's gift to mbs, but you are really an ego filled juvenile with 'Town Crier' syndrome who wants HIS strings always at the top.

Grow up.
`


----------



## Anathema (Jun 20, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Pence has been the most useless VP since Dan Quayle.



That IS the job of a Vice-President.


----------



## Siete (Jun 20, 2018)

update -

In reversal, Trump signs order stopping family separation


SUCKERS


----------



## Dschrute3 (Jun 20, 2018)

Secure our Border, end Illegal Immigration once and for all. Problem solved.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 20, 2018)

Anathema said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Pence has been the most useless VP since Dan Quayle.
> ...



I know you all hate him, but Joe Biden at least did some shit while VP.  Pence's biggest moment so far is wasting tax payer money to walk out of an NFL game.


----------



## Camp (Jun 20, 2018)

Trump, it is rumored with a scolding and bitch slap from his wife Melania, has surrendered his program of abusing children and holding them ransom for getting his stupid wall built and accepted defeat. Kids will be permitted to stay with their mommies and daddies and not be forced to live in zoo cages.


----------



## Anathema (Jun 20, 2018)

Siete said:


> update -
> 
> In reversal, Trump signs order stopping family separation
> 
> SUCKERS



That ensures he won’t be getting my vote if he runs for re-election. He showed promise in the beginning but his Liberalism has been showing through recently.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 20, 2018)

NO abuse has been ended.  In fact, the left has just assured the world that child abuse will continue at our southern border.


----------



## Anathema (Jun 20, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> I know you all hate him, but Joe Biden at least did some shit while VP.  Pence's biggest moment so far is wasting tax payer money to walk out of an NFL game.



The Vp is only necessary in two situations... ties in Senate voting and when the POTUS gets shot in the head.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 20, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> NO abuse has been ended.  In fact, the left has just assured the world that child abuse will continue at our southern border.


Sure...putting your children in cages is the accepted form of child rearing for drooling trumpanzees.


----------



## Siete (Jun 20, 2018)

Dschrute3 said:


> Secure our Border, end Illegal Immigration once and for all. Problem solved.



if you cant enforce the damn laws on the boks  QUIT TRYING TO MAKE NEW ONES ........

 PROBLEM SOLVED,


----------



## Confounding (Jun 20, 2018)

abu afak said:


> *So NO Answer/denial to your Admission that you're an (OP) Attention Ho, and Worse, don't even check for Duplicates first*.



I'm not really concerned with your blood pressure, so I just post what I want when I want without even thinking about the rest of the forum.



abu afak said:


> And now, even worse, you "don't care."
> What  stupid ASSHOLE you are.



At least I can string coherent thoughts together.



abu afak said:


> *On DP you were even worse, running/blitzing Consecutive PAGES with dozens of OP's in the Sci section, eclipsing all other discussion.. and resulting in your BANNING.*



I was banned from DP over a personal dispute with a mod. I'm not surprised that you're running your mouth about something you know nothing about. You were just one of the random stupid people on DP, just like you're one of the random stupid people here. You can't keep up so you get pissed off and become pedantic over whatever you can.



abu afak said:


> You think you are gods gift to mb's, but you are really an ego filled juvenile with 'Town Crier' syndrome who wants HIS strings always at the top.
> 
> Grow up.



I'm hardly God's gift, but my presence here is certainly more valuable than yours. Most of what you do is bitch and whine. You're not an intellectual at all, and again, I think that's the root of this. I'm sorry you're offended by the fact that I am smarter than you. Most people are smarter than you; you should learn to deal with it.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 20, 2018)

"abusing children"
Second day in a row you have claimed they are being abused, tortured whatever.
Then you lie about saying it. And here you are AGAIN lying your little bedwetting ass off.
You are human filth.


----------



## miketx (Jun 20, 2018)

Camp said:


> Trump, it is rumored with a scolding and bitch slap from his wife Melania has surrendered his program of abusing children and hold them ransom for getting his stupid wall built and accepted defeat. Kids will be permitted to stay with their mommies and daddies and not be forced to live in zoo cages.


So now you bags of shit say he's a child abuser? What useless bags of meat you are.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 20, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > NO abuse has been ended.  In fact, the left has just assured the world that child abuse will continue at our southern border.
> ...


How many of those kids are you going to foster?
Step up and be humane since their parents are scum.
WALK THE WALK


----------



## Dschrute3 (Jun 20, 2018)

Secure our Border, end Illegal Immigration once and for all. Problem solved.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 20, 2018)

There was a time that calling someone a "child abuser" was a pretty serious thing.

Now it's just another politically-motivated epithet.

Like "racist".
.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 20, 2018)

*If you shoot them you don't have to deal with this shit.*


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 20, 2018)

I'll never be able to get the sounds of the crying children wailing for their mommies and daddies.


----------



## Some Guy (Jun 20, 2018)

The title of this thread demonstrates someone who's thinking rationally and clearly.


----------



## miketx (Jun 20, 2018)

Some Guy said:


> The title of this thread demonstrates someone who's thinking rationally and clearly.


All libwits are mental like that.


----------



## Some Guy (Jun 20, 2018)

So it's basically official now that democrats in congress want Trump to have the power to make his own laws.


----------



## Camp (Jun 20, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> NO abuse has been ended.  In fact, the left has just assured the world that child abuse will continue at our southern border.


Darkwind is code for fart. He just farted in this thread.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 20, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> There was a time that calling someone a "child abuser" was a pretty serious thing.
> 
> Now it's just another politically-motivated epithet.
> 
> ...



Consider the source.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 20, 2018)

The democrat goal is to get the girls in the hands of sex traffickers and the boys assigned to gangs as quickly as possible.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jun 20, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > NO abuse has been ended.  In fact, the left has just assured the world that child abuse will continue at our southern border.
> ...




That's what O did and libs didn't say a peep.


----------



## Camp (Jun 20, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> "abusing children"
> Second day in a row you have claimed they are being abused, tortured whatever.
> Then you lie about saying it. And here you are AGAIN lying your little bedwetting ass off.
> You are human filth.


I didn't originate it or start it. Certified licensed doctors said it.


----------



## Imissbush (Jun 20, 2018)

Camp said:


> Trump, it is rumored with a scolding and bitch slap from his wife Melania, has surrendered his program of abusing children and holding them ransom for getting his stupid wall built and accepted defeat. Kids will be permitted to stay with their mommies and daddies and not be forced to live in zoo cages.


The law suits, criminal trials and media coverage will go on for years...


----------



## mikegriffith1 (Jun 20, 2018)

In the normal, sane world, if parents' actions cause them to be arrested and separated from their kids, the blame is placed on the parents. Just FYI.


----------



## kaz (Jun 20, 2018)

Camp said:


> Trump, it is rumored with a scolding and bitch slap from his wife Melania, has surrendered his program of abusing children and holding them ransom for getting his stupid wall built and accepted defeat. Kids will be permitted to stay with their mommies and daddies and not be forced to live in zoo cages.


----------



## Camp (Jun 20, 2018)

DarkFury said:


> *If you shoot them you don't have to deal with this shit.*


If you shoot who?


----------



## kaz (Jun 20, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > NO abuse has been ended.  In fact, the left has just assured the world that child abuse will continue at our southern border.
> ...


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 20, 2018)

Camp said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > "abusing children"
> ...


I cant believe a word you say.


----------



## Camp (Jun 20, 2018)

Trump lost. The good and true America won. Fuck Trump.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 20, 2018)

Confounding said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > One tactic for Trump here is to say "I'm not a partisan, I listen to criticism and change my mind when appropriate".
> ...



We don't have to ask. They stated plainly why they were doing it.

Sessions admits policy is a deterrent


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 20, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Well since his administration was abiding by a already passed law I don't see a problem.
> ...


Your links are horseshit.


----------



## Astrostar (Jun 20, 2018)

Camp said:


> Trump, it is rumored with a scolding and bitch slap from his wife Melania, has surrendered his program of abusing children and holding them ransom for getting his stupid wall built and accepted defeat. Kids will be permitted to stay with their mommies and daddies and not be forced to live in zoo cages.


Yeah, right!  Stay tuned.  The evil Russian groper and his band of abusers, ON THE GOVERNMENT PAYROLL, will still try to gain political favor at the expense of these children.  He is the worst kind of abuser, even more so than the pedophile priests.  This Nazi style treatment is just to placate his base of neo-Nazis and Kkk klanspeople.  They love anything Nazi.


----------



## Leo123 (Jun 20, 2018)

Camp said:


> Trump, it is rumored with a scolding and bitch slap from his wife Melania, has surrendered his program of abusing children and holding them ransom for getting his stupid wall built and accepted defeat. Kids will be permitted to stay with their mommies and daddies and not be forced to live in zoo cages.



The left never tires of lying.  Obama kept kids in cages.  You guys didn't give a shit.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 20, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


Their parents are scum, though?  What makes you pass that judgment on all those people you haven't met?  There is a refugee crisis happening in Central America and as the best place to go, yes they're trying to come here for some stability and safety and a chance at a better life.  Instead of dealing with the exploding violence and drug cartels down there at the source and recognizing it for what it is, our  government is calling them animals and accusing them of infesting our country.
Don't you buy that, too, TN.  That's not what Americans do.


----------



## Camp (Jun 20, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Well of course not. Not if you keep getting your news from Fox Fake News and all those other rubbish sites you visit.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 20, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> There was a time that calling someone a "child abuser" was a pretty serious thing.
> 
> Now it's just another politically-motivated epithet.
> 
> ...



It used to be locking children in cages was considered child abuse...Then Dear Leader did it and the cultists applauded.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 20, 2018)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Yes, they are scum.
Please show me how families are being torn apart from seeking asylum.
I have heard its only from them ILLEGALLY entering the country.
"seeking asylum" seems to be a talking point with no one willing to back it up.
I have honestly asked for a link like 10 times the past week or 2. Never get a response.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 20, 2018)

Camp said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


No, you are a fucking liar. I have proven it already.
Go hump someone elses leg, loser.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 20, 2018)

Great job by a free press keeping government excesses in check 

Trump capitulated to the pressure


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 20, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Great job by a free press keeping government excesses in check
> 
> Trump capitulated to the pressure


govt excess? what do you mean?


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 20, 2018)

I find it humorous people keep saying trump is a dictator. Even ol shumer.
Now they want to him to abuse his executive privileges and bypass congress and issue an EO 
GODDAMN you mother fuckers are disingenuous!


----------



## Leo123 (Jun 20, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The democrat goal is to get the girls in the hands of sex traffickers and the boys assigned to gangs as quickly as possible.



Yep, democrats need to make more victims.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 20, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > NO abuse has been ended.  In fact, the left has just assured the world that child abuse will continue at our southern border.
> ...


and obama bots




Circa 2014
You are welcome


----------



## Astrostar (Jun 20, 2018)

Astrostar said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Trump, it is rumored with a scolding and bitch slap from his wife Melania, has surrendered his program of abusing children and holding them ransom for getting his stupid wall built and accepted defeat. Kids will be permitted to stay with their mommies and daddies and not be forced to live in zoo cages.
> ...


We should all work to get this sorry piece of shit stain out of the White House and then burn it down and start over.  That's the only way to ever get rid of the stench that sorry family will leave.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 20, 2018)

Aldo Raine said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Confounding said:
> ...


Imagine all of the problems Democrats could be solving, and instead they only want to cause them.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Jun 20, 2018)

OldLady said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > '_President Donald Trump said Wednesday he plans to sign an executive action designed to keep families together during detention on the U.S.-Mexico border.
> ...



He saw some of his electroplating was flaking off.

President Trump seems to be saying more and more things that aren’t true

_“It’s extraordinary how he is completely indifferent to truth. There’s just no relationship between his statements — anything he utters — and the actual truth of the matter,” said Thomas Murray, president emeritus of the Hastings Center, the founding institution in the field of bioethics. “As far as I can tell, the best way to understand anything he says is what will best serve his interests in the moment. It’s irrespective to any version of the truth.”_


----------



## Camp (Jun 20, 2018)

miketx said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Trump, it is rumored with a scolding and bitch slap from his wife Melania has surrendered his program of abusing children and hold them ransom for getting his stupid wall built and accepted defeat. Kids will be permitted to stay with their mommies and daddies and not be forced to live in zoo cages.
> ...


I have been saying it for days and accusing him of being complicit in torture of toddlers too.


----------



## Leo123 (Jun 20, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Their parents are scum, though?  What makes you pass that judgment on all those people you haven't met?  There is a refugee crisis happening in Central America and as the best place to go, yes they're trying to come here for some stability and safety and a chance at a better life.  Instead of dealing with the exploding violence and drug cartels down there at the source and recognizing it for what it is, our  government is calling them animals and accusing them of infesting our country.
> Don't you buy that, too, TN.  That's not what Americans do.



What makes you think that all those adults are the kids' parents?  Central America has places that have always been shit holes.  What is really happening is fall out from the dismal Obama policies.  These migrants know exactly what to do when they reach the border.  They attempt to cross illegally, get caught and then plead asylum.  You really don't know anything about these people because, after all, as the left says, these people are 'undocumented.'  What happens when kids are kept together with an abuser posing as their parent?


----------



## Leo123 (Jun 20, 2018)

Seawytch said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > There was a time that calling someone a "child abuser" was a pretty serious thing.
> ...



You must be talking about Obama.


----------



## miketx (Jun 20, 2018)

Camp said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


So just another sorry liar, got it./


----------



## Leo123 (Jun 20, 2018)

Astrostar said:


> Astrostar said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



Hey....the 'shit stain' Obama is already gone!!!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 20, 2018)

Let's get more judges in place to expedite the deportation of these poor, traumatized folks.


----------



## Aldo Raine (Jun 20, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...




  That cuts both ways.  Both sides obstruct when not in power and the people suffer.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 20, 2018)

Well camp thank you for demonstrating you are lying piece of garbage.

I invite you to stop your evil ways


----------



## Leo123 (Jun 20, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Let's get more judges in place to expedite the deportation of these poor, traumatized folks.



I think all the bleeding-heart Democrats should open up their homes and accept these "poor, traumatized folks" to live with them.  You ready for that?


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 20, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



How the fuck can they solve them?  Republicans hold both parts of Congress and the White House.  REPUBLICANS are the ones that should be fixing things, and reaching across the aisle.  Instead they just keep having meetings only with other REPUBLICANS and not including democrats.


----------



## Camp (Jun 20, 2018)

These trumproids are really sore losers. They are having melt downs just because they will not be allowed to be cheerleaders for child abuse. Their slob with the furry thing on his head and the painted orange face was not able to lie his way out of his latest con job, even with the help of many of his top assistant liars.


----------



## Leo123 (Jun 20, 2018)

Camp said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



Translation:  "If it disagrees with my leftist, pre-determined opinion it must be 'rubbish'"


----------



## Camp (Jun 20, 2018)

Avatar4321 said:


> Well camp thank you for demonstrating you are lying piece of garbage.
> 
> I invite you to stop your evil ways


What are you accusing me of lying about? Is it anything I should be concerned about?


----------



## Leo123 (Jun 20, 2018)

Camp said:


> These trumproids are really sore losers. They are having melt downs just because they will not be allowed to be cheerleaders for child abuse. Their slob with the furry thing on his head and the painted orange face was not able to lie his way out of his latest con job, even with the help of many of his top assistant liars.



Sounds more like you have a serious case of TDS.


----------



## Leo123 (Jun 20, 2018)

Camp said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Well camp thank you for demonstrating you are lying piece of garbage.
> ...



Naw, you never seem to be bothered by your own lying.


----------



## WillMunny (Jun 20, 2018)

What a prancing little crybaby the OP is.  Waaaa, waaa, waaa, save the child, help the children, think of the children!  I say fuck the children.  Third world humanoids are incapable of gratitude, morality and any sense of law.  That's _why_ they're third world; they never had the values and brains to create a civilized society.  Now they want to suck the blood out of ours.  Fuck 'em, fuck 'em, fuck 'em and just for variety, fuck 'em even more.


----------



## Norman (Jun 20, 2018)

I don't mind "fixing" the issue. The issue obviously doesn't concern any Americans, but illegal immigrants willing to use their children as shields. As such, can't really say I think there is a huge wrong-doing. Those children with parents that dumb have hell to face in any case, and I thank god that those people are not Americans and never should they be.


Anyway, fix the issue, as long as illegals aren't let in the country. The leftists are bound to come up with bunch of "But look at the poor kids" rhetoric. The solution is to raise the middle finger to them and their inconsequential rhetoric. Millions of children die in our country each year, that's where we should focus.


----------



## Camp (Jun 20, 2018)

I didn't tell no lies. You are confused.


----------



## Leo123 (Jun 20, 2018)

Camp said:


> I didn't tell no lies. You are confused.



Double negative...dufus.  Go back to the kid's forum.


----------



## Camp (Jun 20, 2018)

WillMunny said:


> What a prancing little crybaby the OP is.  Waaaa, waaa, waaa, save the child, help the children, think of the children!  I say fuck the children.  Third world humanoids are incapable of gratitude, morality and any sense of law.  That's _why_ they're third world; they never had the values and brains to create a civilized society.  Now they want to suck the blood out of ours.  Fuck 'em, fuck 'em, fuck 'em and just for variety, fuck 'em even more.


We won, you lost. Trump caved. Have you had enough winning?


----------



## Leo123 (Jun 20, 2018)

Camp said:


> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> > What a prancing little crybaby the OP is.  Waaaa, waaa, waaa, save the child, help the children, think of the children!  I say fuck the children.  Third world humanoids are incapable of gratitude, morality and any sense of law.  That's _why_ they're third world; they never had the values and brains to create a civilized society.  Now they want to suck the blood out of ours.  Fuck 'em, fuck 'em, fuck 'em and just for variety, fuck 'em even more.
> ...



Trump is President....  Trump finally changed the inhumane Obama policy of putting kids in cages....


----------



## Realist (Jun 20, 2018)

miketx said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Trump, it is rumored with a scolding and bitch slap from his wife Melania has surrendered his program of abusing children and hold them ransom for getting his stupid wall built and accepted defeat. Kids will be permitted to stay with their mommies and daddies and not be forced to live in zoo cages.
> ...




The piece of meat would be both you and Trump!


 

 ]


----------



## BluesLegend (Jun 20, 2018)

Trump gut punches Dems, signs EO to detain both the illegal parents and their kids for an extended period of time and his zero tolerance policy will continue, told you so.


----------



## Camp (Jun 20, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't tell no lies. You are confused.
> ...


I was speaking redneck hillbilly on purpose.


----------



## Leo123 (Jun 20, 2018)

Camp said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



You posted before thinking....as usual.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 20, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


You're right.  They are taking advantage and it has worked for years, so they come across the border, sometimes directly into the arms of a border patrol agent and sometimes not, but as soon as they are caught, they say the magic word "asylum."   Some deliberately cross with border patrol agents waiting and make that claim.  That's how asylum seekers have been entering Canada from here, btw.  Technically, every one of them has violated the law by "entering" the country illegally, even if it only to stand on our side of the border and tell a border patrol agent they are seeking asylum.  Why don't they apply at a port of entry?  I don't know.  Maybe it takes weeks/months/years for a decision?  There aren't enough judges, that's for sure, and Trump doesn't want to hire any, either.  He said that straight up yesterday.

I still think we should have a law saying we will not entertain a request for asylum if the immigrant enters illegally.  I know we'd need an exception for emergencies like boat people or whatever, but for the most part, a lot of folks from Central America are gaming us.

That doesn't make them scum.  That makes them human for wanting a better life.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 20, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Nope, but nice try, cultist.

New statistics: the government is separating 65 children a day from parents at the border


----------



## Leo123 (Jun 20, 2018)

Realist said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...





OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Nobody is calling them 'scum.'   BTW we DO have a law and Trump was ENFORCING it!!  0 tolerance.  You cross the border without due process you are doing an illegal act.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 20, 2018)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Plenty of places for them to create a better life other than the United States.

I have zero tolerance for people who say, "it takes too long".  That is a lot of what is wrong with the people in this country. 


I want it.  I want it right now!


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 20, 2018)

WillMunny said:


> What a prancing little crybaby the OP is.  Waaaa, waaa, waaa, save the child, help the children, think of the children!  I say fuck the children.  Third world humanoids are incapable of gratitude, morality and any sense of law.  That's _why_ they're third world; they never had the values and brains to create a civilized society.  Now they want to suck the blood out of ours.  Fuck 'em, fuck 'em, fuck 'em and just for variety, fuck 'em even more.




There it is.  Vampires.

Only a couple of ways to dispose of Vampires donchaknow?


----------



## OldLady (Jun 20, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> Trump gut punches Dems, signs EO to detain both the illegal parents and their kids for an extended period of time and his zero tolerance policy will continue, told you so.


That's fine as long as they're together.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 20, 2018)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Kids are coming to the border ALONE.
They are scum.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 20, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


/-----/ More made up anti Trump rants from the Sore Loser Brigade.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 20, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> Realist said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Yeah, TN was calling them scum.  
Maybe in awhile Trump's zero tolerance policy will actually slow down the ridiculous influx at the border, but probably not by much.  Too many of these people have nothing left to lose.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 20, 2018)

OldLady said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Trump gut punches Dems, signs EO to detain both the illegal parents and their kids for an extended period of time and his zero tolerance policy will continue, told you so.
> ...


So you dont mind jailing children?


----------



## BluesLegend (Jun 20, 2018)

OldLady said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Trump gut punches Dems, signs EO to detain both the illegal parents and their kids for an extended period of time and his zero tolerance policy will continue, told you so.
> ...



Dem's will freak out. The entire purpose of the 1990's law Trump is now breaking was to force the government to release both the illegal parents and their kids after only 20 days. Why did Dem's want this? So that the illegals could escape into America and never show up for their deportation hearing, which is exactly what happens. Trump is now detaining them until their hearing then deporting them.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 20, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


The kids?
Why?


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 20, 2018)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


The kids arent scum, the parents are.


----------



## LeftofLeft (Jun 20, 2018)

Camp said:


> Trump, it is rumored with a scolding and bitch slap from his wife Melania, has surrendered his program of abusing children and holding them ransom for getting his stupid wall built and accepted defeat. Kids will be permitted to stay with their mommies and daddies and not be forced to live in zoo cages.



The Left will celebrate as more children are dragged through Mexico and placed into the hands of sex traffickers.


----------



## OnePercenter (Jun 20, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> NO abuse has been ended.  In fact, the left has just assured the world that child abuse will continue at our southern border.



So all of those migrating to the US to find a better life (including your ancestors) were child abusers?


----------



## OnePercenter (Jun 20, 2018)

miketx said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Trump, it is rumored with a scolding and bitch slap from his wife Melania has surrendered his program of abusing children and hold them ransom for getting his stupid wall built and accepted defeat. Kids will be permitted to stay with their mommies and daddies and not be forced to live in zoo cages.
> ...



Removing children from parents and putting children in chain link cages in closed Walmart's isn't child abuse?


----------



## OnePercenter (Jun 20, 2018)

Dschrute3 said:


> Secure our Border, end Illegal Immigration once and for all. Problem solved.



The Berlin wall and the great wall of China didn't work, what makes you think tRumps wall will?

Arrest, trial, jail, and fines for employers that knowingly hire illegals.


----------



## Richard-H (Jun 20, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> I don't think this is reality anymore... Trump just sat at a desk and talked about how heartless it was to take kids from their parents and how important it is to keep families together... when HE CREATED THE PROBLEM IN THE FIRST PLACE!
> 
> I seriously hope his supporters see how fucked up that is.  Why couldn't he just come out and say it was a mistake and that they were going to fix it?  Trump will NEVER say he made a mistake or apologize.



Same with North Korea - He created the confrontation then took credit for resolving it. All the while NOTHING changed.


----------



## OnePercenter (Jun 20, 2018)

LeftofLeft said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Trump, it is rumored with a scolding and bitch slap from his wife Melania, has surrendered his program of abusing children and holding them ransom for getting his stupid wall built and accepted defeat. Kids will be permitted to stay with their mommies and daddies and not be forced to live in zoo cages.
> ...



to fix the problem; Arrest, trial, jail, and fines for employers that knowingly hire illegals.


----------



## OnePercenter (Jun 20, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Italian immigrants were scum?

Fixing the problem is easy; Arrest, trial, jail, and fines for employers that knowingly hire illegals.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jun 20, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Aldo Raine said:
> ...



Stop being so dishonest. You know full well it takes 60 votes in the senate and Dem's have already stated they will block any proposal. Hence why even meet with Dem's they have already made their position clear.


----------



## Leo123 (Jun 20, 2018)

Lest we forget...

*Here Are The Photos Of Obama’s Illegal Immigrant Detention Facilities The Media Won’t Show You*


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 20, 2018)

OnePercenter said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I didnt say immigrants were scum.
What do you do about kids? Child labor is already illegal. Doubling the fine probably wont do much


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 20, 2018)

OldLady said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Yes, a good parent sends their children across hostile National borders surrounded by cartel gunmen, rapists and a river


----------



## OldLady (Jun 20, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


They'll be in family detention facilities.  I doubt if it's like jail.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 20, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...




Lying about WHAT?  They can use the nuclear option and have Pence cast the deciding vote.  They hold ALL the power in Congress and the White House.  Quit blaming the Democrats that don't have the numbers to do ANYTHING.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jun 20, 2018)

*Joe Biden rips Trump's border policy "unconscionable", “abhorrent”, "America is better than this", but Joe never said a word when his boss Obama was doing it........ BTW Joe is not allowed near children anymore*


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 20, 2018)

OnePercenter said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



Only the removing them from their parents, imo.  Not sheltering them and feeding them, no.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jun 20, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



The nuclear option can't be used for this.


----------



## Siete (Jun 20, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



"its our intention to make Obama a one term president" spake Turtleboy.

so fuk off morons ...


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jun 20, 2018)

So, once again Trump has been caught in major lies. Lie No. 1, only the democrats can change this policy of separation. Lie no. 2., I have no choice under the law but to separate the children.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 20, 2018)

Didn't Trump just signed the order to incarcerate the children with their parent?


----------



## Votto (Jun 20, 2018)

Camp said:


> Trump, it is rumored with a scolding and bitch slap from his wife Melania, has surrendered his program of abusing children and holding them ransom for getting his stupid wall built and accepted defeat. Kids will be permitted to stay with their mommies and daddies and not be forced to live in zoo cages.



No more zoo cages?

Can we now feed them or just watch them for our amusement?


----------



## OnePercenter (Jun 20, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Nice spin. People migrate to the US for a better life and jobs. Remove the job factor for illegals AND the H-1B visa program that tRump makes so much money from AND gets a wife.

Then you have the many thousands of Canadians that are here illegally.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jun 20, 2018)

Siete said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



That's the intention of every opposition party grow up and deal with it.


----------



## Siete (Jun 20, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> Didn't Trump just signed the order to incarcerate the children with their parent?



not in criminal cases

here in Tx they cram as many first offenders as they can in one courtroom, they plead guilty of illegal entry to a immigration judge, he slams the gavel GUILTY then orders them deported.

its the only way to deal with volume.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 20, 2018)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


They are saying chain link fences are cages. Why not continue the hyperbole?


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 20, 2018)

OnePercenter said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > NO abuse has been ended.  In fact, the left has just assured the world that child abuse will continue at our southern border.
> ...


The people who drag their children through harsh landscapes and deserts in the company of criminals are guilty of felony child abuse.

There are ways to find a better life than to abuse and risk the lives of your children.

Anyone who thinks it is okay to find justifications for child endangerment are real pieces of shit.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 20, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> So, once again Trump has been caught in major lies. Lie No. 1, only the democrats can change this policy of separation. Lie no. 2., I have no choice under the law but to separate the children.


You just lied.


----------



## Thinker101 (Jun 20, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Markymark11 said:
> 
> 
> > Confounding said:
> ...



Not to worry, they'll make something up by tomorrow.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 20, 2018)

OnePercenter said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...


How is it spin? It is completely different.
Hey, im all for it ending incentive for them. Cutting off free healthcare, no jobs, no housing, no schooling and no more of that damned amnesty. None of it will ever happen though. Our duopoly has spoken and their $$$ is more important.


----------



## OnePercenter (Jun 20, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...



Many, many, Jews did that so they wouldn't be killed. 

What's wrong with you?


----------



## Siete (Jun 20, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...



so why are you bitching about the dems blocking Trump ?

just a dumbass whining because you can ?


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 20, 2018)

Meanwhile, liberals continue to separate fetuses from their mothers in the thousands each month....


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 20, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> The people who drag their children through harsh landscapes and deserts in the company of criminals are guilty of felony child abuse.


Agreed.

The state wherein such abuse occurred has a superior interest in dealing with said criminals.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 20, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> There was a time that calling someone a "child abuser" was a pretty serious thing.
> 
> Now it's just another politically-motivated epithet.
> 
> ...



Thank Trump.

His HHS secretary has the mentality of a child molestor…according to Trump.

Donald Trump Compares Ben Carson To A 'Child Molester'


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 20, 2018)

the same people who resent us callin MS-13 animals, have no problem calling us stormtroopers and Nazis.


----------



## Anathema (Jun 20, 2018)

Camp said:


> Trump, it is rumored with a scolding and bitch slap from his wife Melania, has surrendered his program of abusing children and holding them ransom for getting his stupid wall built and accepted defeat. Kids will be permitted to stay with their mommies and daddies and not be forced to live in zoo cages.



He will lose a large part of his base over this...

1. It’s wrong to change the policy
2. It’s wrong to be listening to women in politics


----------



## BluesLegend (Jun 20, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



They look like cages to me people around here lock their dogs up in pens like that. Degrading and inhumane fits. As a staunch conservative who hates liberals guts, I'm not going to engage in liberal type spin its a cage.


----------



## OnePercenter (Jun 20, 2018)

BlindBoo said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Stop trying to rationalize wrong.


----------



## Camp (Jun 20, 2018)

Anathema said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Trump, it is rumored with a scolding and bitch slap from his wife Melania, has surrendered his program of abusing children and holding them ransom for getting his stupid wall built and accepted defeat. Kids will be permitted to stay with their mommies and daddies and not be forced to live in zoo cages.
> ...


If he isn't watched closely he could even start listening to a colored person or Asian.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jun 20, 2018)

Siete said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Siete said:
> ...



Goddamn your reading comprehension skills are horrible. Go figure it out.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 20, 2018)

Confounding said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > One tactic for Trump here is to say "I'm not a partisan, I listen to criticism and change my mind when appropriate".
> ...



Look at this board…
Who wanted to put kids in a wood chipper?  



HereWeGoAgain said:


> Run em through a wood chipper and make fertilizer out of em....



Trump knew what jailing the kids of illegal immigrants would do to his base; make them orgasmic.  Which, if you had been here for the last week…it did.

He found a tool that he thought would give him air cover to do just that.  Apparently he was wrong.


----------



## deanrd (Jun 20, 2018)

Confounding said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> Trump to end his family separation policy amid massive backlash – live updates
> 
> ...


What will Republicans do with the leftover kids?

You know the way they handled this, there will be leftovers.


----------



## Siete (Jun 20, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...



already have - youre an idiot.

end of story


----------



## Confounding (Jun 20, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > Thoughts?
> ...



It'll probably take some time to sort everything out. I doubt anybody will be lost forever.


----------



## buttercup (Jun 20, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Great job by a free press


----------



## del (Jun 20, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> the same people who resent us callin MS-13 animals, have no problem calling us stormtroopers and Nazis.



if the shoe fits, lace that motherfucker right up, jack


----------



## Anathema (Jun 20, 2018)

Camp said:


> If he isn't watched closely he could even start listening to a colored person or Asian.



Nothing wrong with that so long as their natural born US Citizens and male.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jun 20, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> Didn't Trump just signed the order to incarcerate the children with their parent?


That's what the Democrats wanted....

Now they get the blame when everyone discovers that Trump CAN'T fix this with an executive order.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 20, 2018)

Aldo Raine said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Aldo Raine said:
> ...


The GOP obstructs to minimize the suffering.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 20, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> the same people who resent us callin MS-13 animals, have no problem calling us stormtroopers and Nazis.




You guys and Trump keep talking about MS-13 coming in as illegal immigrants... MS-13 was CREATED IN THE U.S.  Good grief.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 20, 2018)

OnePercenter said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...



Providing shelter and food for these people trying to come into the US is not wrong.  Forcibly taking pre-adolescent children from their rightful parents is.


----------



## miketx (Jun 20, 2018)

BlindBoo said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


You pay for it then.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 20, 2018)

Confounding said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Confounding said:
> ...




They've already admitted they have like 1,500 kids they have no idea where they are.  There is also already reports that parents have been deported without their children.  How do you think the kids are going to be reunited with them?


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 20, 2018)

miketx said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...



I already do.  Just like I help pay for GWB's invasion of Iraq and the destabilization of the entire ME, and Trumpybears massive give away to the investor class, but I digress......


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 20, 2018)

BlindBoo said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...




It's absolutely amazing how much Trumpites totally ignore White Collar crime... and then complain about shit like food stamps when there are white collar people out there cheating 10's of millions of dollars.  They defend people like Manafort who hid income and didn't pay taxes on it... but he's a good guy and the poor person who is scraping by on $7 an hour and getting food stamps are the leaches.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 20, 2018)

The suffering of immigrant children and their families could have been easily avoided if Trump had simply followed the law, rather than following his fear, bigotry, and hate.

The cruel policy of separating children from their families as some sort of ‘deterrent’ to future immigration was reckless and irresponsible, it failed because it was ill-conceived and unwarranted.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Jun 20, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Possibly you believed Trump when he said he had no authority to end the separations.  I'm sorry.


----------



## MindWars (Jun 20, 2018)

Trump Signs Executive Order Keeping Illegal Immigrant Families Together
Illegal alien families will be held in detention together during immigration proceedings, according to an executive order signed by President Donald Trump. 

-----------------------------------------

Oh imagigne that but you know how it is according to sheep he can do nothing good enough because losers of society are never happy about anything or anyone including themselves.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 20, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Aldo Raine said:
> ...


So, in your opinion....the Democraps should either sit out back sipping Mint Juleps or just go back to their home states and wait for the results of the midterm?

Good idea.


----------



## del (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## MindWars (Jun 20, 2018)

del said:


>



YOu must love to be hated you parasitic fkn pos.


----------



## del (Jun 20, 2018)

MindWars said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## MindWars (Jun 20, 2018)

del said:


>



SHOVE THIS  RIGHT UP YOUR PATHETIC LOSER ASS MORON






GROW UP YOU IMMATURE --------t!


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 20, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...




What do you expect Democrats to do when the Republicans have meetings with ONLY Republicans to write laws?  What do you expect them to do about it?


----------



## DrLove (Jun 20, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > Thoughts?
> ...



It was HIS FUCKING POL|ICY

Get the F over it ...


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 20, 2018)

“Time and time again over the past five days, it was pointed out that the zero-tolerance policy -- coupled with the fact that children cannot be held in a federal prison -- was at the root of this crisis. And that just as easily as Attorney General Jeff Sessions put the zero-tolerance policy in place, Trump could rescind it, allowing law enforcement officials discretion as to who they referred for prosecution.”

https://www.cnn.com/2018/06/20/politics/immigration-family-separation-immigration/index.html

The incompetence and stupidity exhibited by the failed Trump ‘administration’ is truly remarkable.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jun 20, 2018)

A firestorm about nearly 12,000 incarcerated babies and children at $775 per night per child. And wait until we find out all that has gone on inside those detention centers, whether tomorrow or three months down the road, that will make this seem like a picnic. Time to get law enforcement officials that are not controlled by Trump into those centers and see what goes on inside them. Trump is a criminal.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 20, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



*John Kelly was telling us as early as March 2017 that they were considering it AS A DETERRENT.  *

If an action you were considering would result in your children being taken away from you...…….

would you be deterred?


----------



## DrLove (Jun 20, 2018)

Imissbush said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > Unless he’s keeping them together by tossing them in a hole or back on the other side of the border my only thought is...
> ...



He'll  get offa hims knees just as soon as he wipes orange splooooge offin hims face!


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 20, 2018)

I thought there was some law forcing the government to do this?


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 20, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Confounding said:
> ...



Do you think they would walk 1,000s of miles through the worst violent country in the world in Mexico, just to come to the U.S. and get a job picking vegetables, or some other shitty job Americans don't even want to do... if their life where they came from wasn't bad?  GTFO...  Think about that a minute.  What would it take for you to walk fucking through Mexico for?


----------



## candycorn (Jun 20, 2018)

Confounding said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > One tactic for Trump here is to say "I'm not a partisan, I listen to criticism and change my mind when appropriate".
> ...



Then there is this….



DarkFury said:


> *Liberals think America is cruel. The SAME loser group who argues KILLING in the womb is okay, but while BREAKING THE LAW is not.*
> 
> *JUST FUCKIN SHOOT THEM.
> 
> Fury*



Pretty sure it’s hyperbole but this is the feeling of his supporters.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 20, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



*Do you think they would walk 1,000s of miles through the worst violent country in the world in Mexico, just to come to the U.S. and get a job picking vegetables, or some other shitty job Americans don't even want to do...* 

Of course not. Lots of them come for welfare benefits.


----------



## JGalt (Jun 20, 2018)

Confounding said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > One tactic for Trump here is to say "I'm not a partisan, I listen to criticism and change my mind when appropriate".
> ...



It was an unfortunate side-effect. The laws were in place in order to prevent people from illegally crossing our borders, not to separate family members. They thought that if illegals knew they would be separated, they would quit trying to come here.

I'd like trying to plug a gaping hole in a dike with silly putty.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 20, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> He didn't cave on anything, Rocket Mouth. People like you are too damned impatient to give the man any time to act. And it's your loss too. That's one less campaign issue to run on for Democrats in the mid terms.



5 days ago, he said an EO wouldn’t be done.
Today he did it.

Cave-in Big time.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jun 20, 2018)

Maddow said that he cried when he saw those children playing and eating ice cream in Trump’s evil nazi death camps


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 20, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Same thing they're doing now.......not a God Damned thing other than complain.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 20, 2018)

DrLove said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Confounding said:
> ...


Says you.

Fucking lying POS.


----------



## Deno (Jun 20, 2018)

McRocket said:


> '_President Donald Trump said Wednesday he plans to sign an executive action designed to keep families together during detention on the U.S.-Mexico border.
> 
> "I'll be signing something in a little while that's going to do that," he told reporters during a White House event after saying he wanted families to be kept together. "I'll be doing something that's somewhat pre-emptive and ultimately will be matched by legislation I'm sure."
> 
> ...




Trump outsmarts the libtards once again....

Watch how this turns out.... ​


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jun 20, 2018)

candycorn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > He didn't cave on anything, Rocket Mouth. People like you are too damned impatient to give the man any time to act. And it's your loss too. That's one less campaign issue to run on for Democrats in the mid terms.
> ...


illegal immigration is bad for America, but it's great for the racist Democratic Party


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 20, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



They aren't citizens... they are limited in what they get... and would you rather give them $200 a month in food stamps?  Or pay $775 a DAY to house them in a dog cage?


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 20, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



I asked you what you thought they should be doing.  You expect them to do something, but you can't give a way for them to do it.  How the fuck do you write new laws when you are the minority in Congress and the other party won't even invite you to take part in writing bills.


----------



## Olde Europe (Jun 20, 2018)

McRocket said:


> Trump says he's going to sign a measure to keep migrant families together
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> First - great news for those poor children.



Yeah.

The crux of the matter is, the Trumpy didn't end the "zero tolerance" policy, which just means family with children are going to be detained together.  If you think that's a marked success, I have news for you.

Moreover, there's an appeals court ruling that says that children can only be detained for a maximum of 20 days.  This ruling needs to be reversed, for if it isn't, the children are still going to be separated from their parents (still in detention awaiting their court hearing).

And then the Trumpy will have the court - Deep State - as an excuse for the separation.

The alternative is, of course, that children will be detained for however long it takes for their cases to be decided.  If you think that's good news...

So, if you actually thought you got something that looked like the doing of a human being out of the Trumpy, I suggest you look again.  For this is just the extended, slightly more complex version of the Trumpy's raging, toxic nativism we saw on display in neon during the past few days.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jun 20, 2018)

illegal immigration is great for the Human Traffickers, the Dems must be soooooo proud


----------



## candycorn (Jun 20, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



It would be a good idea.

Look dumbass:

You have the GOP House about to sue the GOP Dept of Justice.
You had 3 different stories about whether there is a policy change at the INS.
You have a president that has zero moral compass and put kids in cages that just reversed himself on a major policy initiative.

As long as you guys keep digging your holes, the Dems should just keep on giving you shovels.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 20, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> illegal immigration is great for the Human Traffickers, the Dems must be soooooo proud



Kind of as bad as promising immigration to people from China in return for investments in Jared Kushner's company...

Kushner family in Beijing: 'Invest $500,000 and immigrate' to US


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jun 20, 2018)

Olde Europe said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > Trump says he's going to sign a measure to keep migrant families together
> ...



A lot of the Democratic Party's Voters are angry racist bigots who do not accept that America is a sovereign country with the right to control its border crossings and its immigration.
When the racist Barry Obama said that he would "fundamentally change" America he meant that he was going to import as many poor uneducated third worlders that he could.
The crazy left wingers are going to complain no matter what president Trump does for them.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 20, 2018)

ABC News is reporting that Michael Cohen, Trump’s fixer, is now criticizing the pervert over the treatment of immigrants.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 20, 2018)

You know, last week Trump was trying to lay this problem on the Democrats, but it was his and Sessions 'zero tolerance' policy that started all this garbage. 

Last week, he said that the only way it could be fixed is if Congress passed immigration reform.  He also said that he couldn't fix it with an EO.

Today?  He flips again and says that now an EO is good enough to fix the problem.


----------



## MindWars (Jun 20, 2018)

debbiedowner said:


> Markymark11 said:
> 
> 
> > Confounding said:
> ...



Oh but wait your traitor in Chief isn't any better Russian Bot

“[T]o watch those families broken apart in real time puts to us a very simple question: are we a nation that accepts the cruelty of ripping children from their parents’ arms, or are we a nation that values families, and works to keep them together? Do we look away, or do we choose to see something of ourselves and our children?” Obama wrote.







As many have pointed out, the exact same issue played out during Obama’s tenure, but the liberal-leaning mainstream media chose to ignore it.







Hypocrisy: Obama Leverages Illegal Detentions to Campaign Against Trump


Oh but, but , but but...c'mon make up the bs lie now.


----------



## Aldo Raine (Jun 20, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...




   Lol, that's a beauty, thank you for today's belly laugh!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 20, 2018)

candycorn said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Sorry, liar.
The GOP House is drawing up articles of impeachment for Obama holdovers in the DoJ.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 20, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...




You made a statemtn about the Democrats doing something.  I showed you they can't, and asked what you expected them to do.

You got nadda, zilch, zero, the big O.  So what do you do?  Red Herring of course!


----------



## joaquinmiller (Jun 20, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, last week Trump was trying to lay this problem on the Democrats, but it was his and Sessions 'zero tolerance' policy that started all this garbage.
> 
> Last week, he said that the only way it could be fixed is if Congress passed immigration reform.  He also said that he couldn't fix it with an EO.
> 
> Today?  He flips again and says that now an EO is good enough to fix the problem.



At that, the EO was a charade - marketing.  He could have rescinded the policy with a word.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 20, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Link?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 20, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > You know, last week Trump was trying to lay this problem on the Democrats, but it was his and Sessions 'zero tolerance' policy that started all this garbage.
> ...



You're right, it IS marketing.  But, Trump has to have something tangible to show to all his followers so that they will think he's actually doing something.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 20, 2018)

McRocket said:


> '_President Donald Trump said Wednesday he plans to sign an executive action designed to keep families together during detention on the U.S.-Mexico border.
> 
> "I'll be signing something in a little while that's going to do that," he told reporters during a White House event after saying he wanted families to be kept together. "I'll be doing something that's somewhat pre-emptive and ultimately will be matched by legislation I'm sure."
> 
> ...



Great that Trump is going to end his administrations policy that he said he couldn't end and was all the Democrats fault......


----------



## pismoe (Jun 20, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Markymark11 said:
> 
> 
> > Confounding said:
> ...


---------------------------------------------------unless i am mistaken these invaders are ALL going to jail now aren't they .  Sure , there will be  then those will have to be addressed i guess OldLady .


----------



## miketx (Jun 20, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


YOU lie through your teeth. Crime is crime and criminals should be punished. Liberals however keep letting them go.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 20, 2018)

i suppose that they will be talking about every one going to jail OldLady .


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 20, 2018)

miketx said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Facts hurt don't they?  Hurt so bad the only thing you can do is say it is a lie without anything to dispute it.

See there are a few ways to make yourself feel better about yourself.  You can either be a better person... treat others with respect... and work to make yourself educated and take a Calvanist's prospective about life.  OR you can go on a message board and anonymously try to tear down people that are a vulnerable part of society.  

What do you think you are doing?  which do you think is the proper way to make yourself complete?


----------



## pismoe (Jun 20, 2018)

from what i heard the TRUMP is looking to house [jail] these invaders on Military Bases . Things are still developing so most and I don't know whats going on .


----------



## miketx (Jun 20, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Sorry troll, I don't waste my time trying to refute anything you liars say. You know as well as I you will only lie more.


----------



## miketx (Jun 20, 2018)

pismoe said:


> from what i heard the TRUMP is looking to house [jail] these invaders on Military Bases . Things are still developing so most don't know whats going on .


Just check with rdean, he knows it all.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 20, 2018)

miketx said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > from what i heard the TRUMP is looking to house [jail] these invaders on Military Bases . Things are still developing so most don't know whats going on .
> ...


-------------------------------------I just heard that the bambinos  and mamasitas will be kept together .    And they will be housed in different places and one place MAY be military bases .   Plus there are hurdles for the President but i suppose that he is thinking about what to do  Mike .   -------------------------------   also , and off topic but the TRUMP rally is going on NOW  so there might be some news   MikeTX .


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 20, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



   God you're a dumbfuck....


----------



## candycorn (Jun 20, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Confounding said:
> ...



Takes one to know one I suppose


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 20, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...


/——-/ He doesn’t. Only Congress can change the law. Trump is taking a chance the EO won’t be overturned.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 20, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Sure they are...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 20, 2018)

candycorn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



  Oh no not at all.
You're a dumbfuck and everyone can see that.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 20, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The suffering of immigrant children and their families could have been easily avoided if Trump had simply followed the law, rather than following his fear, bigotry, and hate.
> 
> The cruel policy of separating children from their families as some sort of ‘deterrent’ to future immigration was reckless and irresponsible, it failed because it was ill-conceived and unwarranted.


/——/ He did follow the law, hence your fake outrage


----------



## candycorn (Jun 20, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I'm rubber, you're glue; everything you say bounces off of me and sticks to you.

Did you feel like a jilted lover when Trump reversed himself today?


----------



## pismoe (Jun 20, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


-----------------------------------   imo he knows that the EO will be overturned but i think that will just drop it back into 'congress' laps .  And then , i don't know what he does except to point at Congress as being the problem .   I think that his base will recognize that truth and love it  .   ------------------------   and then , maybe back to separating or some other other tactic   Cellblock .


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 20, 2018)

McRocket said:


> '_President Donald Trump said Wednesday he plans to sign an executive action designed to keep families together during detention on the U.S.-Mexico border.
> 
> "I'll be signing something in a little while that's going to do that," he told reporters during a White House event after saying he wanted families to be kept together. "I'll be doing something that's somewhat pre-emptive and ultimately will be matched by legislation I'm sure."
> 
> ...


He better.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 20, 2018)

candycorn said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Is Nancy Pelosi slowly going insane?

Yep.


----------



## protectionist (Jun 21, 2018)

flewism said:


> It just proves that the 1%'ers and the politicians they own do not want current US immigration law enforced to the letter of the law. Both sides of the political spectrum want these cheap laborers in this country to improve their enterprises.
> 
> So what do we do with them now ? Put these families up in Government housing? Give them a court date and turn them loose in the general population like Obama did? where 85% never showed up. 30,000 more being supported by the US taxpayers, and/or competing for jobs.


WE convict them and DEPORT them.  That was tough, huh ?


----------



## protectionist (Jun 21, 2018)

I've been asking, since last Friday, for the sobstoriers scolding President Trump to present their suggestions, on what to do in the separation of families situation. As far as I can recall, I don't think a single one of them ever went past_ "Don't separate the families"_

Did anyone say put the kids in the adult prisons with their parents ? I don't think they said that. Did they say just release the adults and let the people all go wherever they want ? (thereby enacting total tolerance). No, they didn't say that, but we're hearing now that they are saying that.

Well, surprise, surprise. Who woulda thunk, huh ? Of course, this is their game plan all along. To bring back Obama's Catch & Release, and sabatoge any semblance of effective border control. All the shouts, and indignation, and tears, is really all about just piling as many illegal aliens into the country as they can stuff in here, to thereby then stuff the ballot boxes with their (Democrat) VOTES.


----------



## protectionist (Jun 21, 2018)

Democrat scammers have been barking up the wrong tree. Trump may have devised a way to keep illegal alien families together, but he's not going to be releasing them.

They will still be detained, and almost all will be deported. Sorry Democrats. I guess you'll have to try some other scheme to drum up artificial votes for yourselves.​


----------



## protectionist (Jun 21, 2018)

The SCAM is coming out in the wash. Now that Trump is doing EO to keep families together, Democrats are moving the goalposts (As they always intended to do). We're seeing the plan, bright and clear now. Here's Sen. Marco Rubio's take on it >>




Marco Rubio 
*✔* @marcorubio 

The ink isn’t even dry on the new executive order ending separation policy & some Democrats already arguing that keeping families together isn’t enough. Now they want them & their parents released after unlawful entry knowing full well that high % will never appear for hearing
4:06 PM - Jun 20, 2018 17.8K 

A few others weighed in too. >>



 Monica Crowley 
*✔* @MonicaCrowley 

Because for them, it's never been about "the children." It's always been about *open borders.*



 Tammy Bruce 
*✔* @HeyTammyBruce 

And that has been the point-- force Trump to continue *Catch & Release. *


----------



## protectionist (Jun 21, 2018)

What will Democrats conjure up next ?  Pheeeew!  Whatever it is, it will probably be something they can use their well-honed fake outrage skills with.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 21, 2018)

Its particularly satisfying seeing the flipflop and the consternation from the right that their tub-o'-goo messiah screwed them again.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 21, 2018)

protectionist said:


> What will Democrats conjure up next ?  Pheeeew!  Whatever it is, it will probably be something they can use their well-honed fake outrage skills with.



It's already moved on.

Never will you see such a pathetic excuse for a group of subhumans again.


----------



## protectionist (Jun 21, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Its particularly satisfying seeing the flipflop and the consternation from the right that their tub-o'-goo messiah screwed them again.


He didn't screw anybody. You and all your leftist looney traitors screwed us, and all the American people. If this comes down to having to go back to Catch & Release (equivalent of total tolerance), and invaders keep coming into the country without being stopped and deported, all HELL is going to break loose. 

The illegal aliens are the ones who will get the worst of it, as well as illegal employers.  And that worst could get very bad.


----------



## protectionist (Jun 21, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> It's already moved on.
> 
> Never will you see such a pathetic excuse for a group of subhumans again.


What (and who) are you talking about ?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 21, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > It's already moved on.
> ...



The left.

Separating kids was the outrage of the day.

Trump signed his milquetoast document.

They'll move on.

They are pathetic at best.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 21, 2018)

The far right are inconsistent, vindictive, and increasingly isolated from the American mainstream majority.


----------



## McRocket (Jun 21, 2018)

*Jake Tapper: Trump surrendered for the first time*
**


----------



## McRocket (Jun 21, 2018)

Trump collapsed like a house of cards...I am glad for the children who were detained.

But I am sorry for America as a whole as this inhumane stance of Trump's was hurting him politically BIG TIME. 

And it was OH SO fun to watch.

Watching him squirm and his Nazi-like Trumpbots desperately try and blame others.


----------



## McRocket (Jun 21, 2018)

Late night mocks Trump's immigration reversal - CNN Video

At 1:05.

And they actually spelled 'separation' wrong.

Not only is Trump an idiot...but his staff apparently are as well.


At 1:15 - Colbert got it dead on.


----------



## Correll (Jun 21, 2018)

McRocket said:


> '_President Donald Trump said Wednesday he plans to sign an executive action designed to keep families together during detention on the U.S.-Mexico border.
> 
> "I'll be signing something in a little while that's going to do that," he told reporters during a White House event after saying he wanted families to be kept together. "I'll be doing something that's somewhat pre-emptive and ultimately will be matched by legislation I'm sure."
> 
> ...





I just clicked on this to verify my knowing that you would be unable to give him the slightest shred of credit.


And, as predicted, you could not.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Jun 21, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> The far right are inconsistent, vindictive, and increasingly isolated from the American mainstream majority.



True, dat.  It takes a cultist - an Always Trumper - to agree with his use of children for political aims.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 21, 2018)

OnePercenter said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > Secure our Border, end Illegal Immigration once and for all. Problem solved.
> ...



*The Berlin wall and the great wall of China didn't work, *

How many people snuck into East Berlin after they built the Wall?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 21, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



*They aren't citizens... they are limited in what they get...*

What do they get if they're granted asylum?

*and would you rather give them $200 a month in food stamps?  Or pay $775 a DAY to house them in a dog cage?*

I'd rather give them a bus ticket back to their country of origin.


----------



## McRocket (Jun 21, 2018)

This is how much it costs to detain an immigrant in the US


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 21, 2018)

Boot the illegal aliens...….quickly.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 21, 2018)

Right now the economy and unemployment is doing so well... YET there are still jobs out there that people can't find workers to do... like shrimp boats, agriculture, hotel cleaning, cutting grass...


----------



## Markymark11 (Jun 21, 2018)

debbiedowner said:


> Markymark11 said:
> 
> 
> > Confounding said:
> ...


Nah, Im very aware on how the lunacy from the left is displayed. They dont think for themselves, its an echo chamber.


----------



## McRocket (Jun 21, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Right now the economy and *unemployment is doing so well*... YET there are still jobs out there that people can't find workers to do... like shrimp boats, agriculture, hotel cleaning, cutting grass...



No, it isn't...according to Trump.

Donald Trump says the unemployment rate may be 42 percent

Donald Trump Calls Unemployment Rate One of the "Biggest Hoaxes in Politics"

And he was dead right about that.

The U-3 is a joke. The REAL unemployment rate is nowhere near as low as 3.8%. It is far, FAR higher.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 21, 2018)

McRocket said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Right now the economy and *unemployment is doing so well*... YET there are still jobs out there that people can't find workers to do... like shrimp boats, agriculture, hotel cleaning, cutting grass...
> ...




There is a reason for that.  There are certain groups of people that don't count towards the unemployment rate.  It is people like convicted felons who have to check the box on applications that causes them to have difficulties getting a job... so they don't count them


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 21, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Dschrute3 said:
> ...


Not 30 million.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 21, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Dschrute3 said:
> ...



Not for nothing, but the Berlin wall wasn't built to keep people out, it was built to keep people IN.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 21, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...



I guess the moron who first mentioned the Berlin Wall must feel pretty stupid then.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 21, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Actually, it is you who should feel stupid.  No, the Berlin wall didn't work, because now it has been torn down.  

However, not knowing why it was built and then demonstrating that lack of knowledge?  That is all you dude.


----------



## Meister (Jun 21, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...


Ever wonder how many people made it out? 30 million?  10 million? 1 million? 100 thousand?
That wall worked quite well, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 21, 2018)

Meister said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Actually, it wasn't the wall that was the problem, it was the "death strip" that claimed the most lives.  And, it wasn't really all that effective, because around 5,000 people managed to make it to the West.

10 Things You May Not Know About the Berlin Wall

*3. The Berlin Wall was actually two walls. 
The 27-mile portion of the barrier separating Berlin into east and west consisted of two concrete walls between which was a “death strip” up to 160 yards wide that contained hundreds of watchtowers, miles of anti-vehicle trenches, guard dog runs, floodlights and trip-wire machine guns.



4. More than 100 people died trying to cross the Berlin Wall.
The Centre for Research on Contemporary History Potsdam and the Berlin Wall Memorial Site and Documentation Center report that at least 138 people were shot dead, suffered fatal accidents or committed suicide after failed escape attempts across the Berlin Wall. Other researchers place the death toll even higher. The first victim was Ida Siekmann, who died on August 22, 1961, after attempting to leap to a West Berlin street below her fourth-floor East Berlin apartment window. The last fatality occurred in March 1989 when a young East German attempting to fly over the wall in a hot air balloon crashed into power lines.


5. More than 5,000 escaped by going over and under the Berlin Wall.
The first defector to escape across the Berlin Wall was 19-year-old East German border guard Corporal Conrad Schumann, who was immortalized on film as he leapt over a 3-foot-high roll of barbed wire just two days after East Germany sealed the border. As the Berlin Wall grew more elaborate, so did escape plans. Fugitives hid in secret compartments of cars driven by visiting West Berliners, dug secret tunnels and crawled through sewers. The three Bethke brothers pulled off the most spectacular escapes. Eldest brother Ingo escaped by floating on an inflatable mattress across the Elbe River in 1975, and eight years later brother Holger soared over the wall on a steel cable he fired with a bow and arrow to a rooftop in West Berlin. In 1989 the pair flew an ultra-light plane over the wall and back to pick up youngest brother Egbert.*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 21, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



*No, the Berlin wall didn't work*

It didn't stop people from moving freely across a border? DERP!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 21, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



* And, it wasn't really all that effective, because around 5,000 people managed to make it to the West.*


_After a decade of relative calm, tensions flared again in 1958. For the next three years, the Soviets–emboldened by the successful launch of the Sputnik satellite the year before and embarrassed by the seemingly endless flow of refugees from east to west (nearly 3 million since the end of the blockade, many of them young skilled workers such as doctors, teachers and engineers)–blustered and made threats, while the Allies resisted. Summits, conferences and other negotiations came and went without resolution. Meanwhile, the flood of refugees continued. In June 1961, some 19,000 people left the GDR through Berlin. The following month, 30,000 fled. In the first 11 days of August, 16,000 East Germans crossed the border into West Berlin, and on August 12 some 2,400 followed—the largest number of defectors ever to leave East Germany in a single day._

Berlin Wall - Cold War - HISTORY.com

From 1949-1961, almost 3 million fled East Germany's workers paradise. 
About 250,000 a year. In June 1961, 19,000 or 630 a day. In July, about 1000 a day.
In August 1961, about 1500 per day. The day before it was built, 2400 people fled.

Over the next 28 years, an average of fewer than 200 a year made it over, under or through the wall.

200 versus 250,000 a year is what you call "not really all that effective"? 

Seriously?


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 21, 2018)

Nothing is 100%. Those refusing to act until they get 100% are morons.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 21, 2018)

ABikeSailor owns this thread hands down.


----------



## McRocket (Jun 22, 2018)

And Stephen Colbert's take on it (from 1:32):


Trump is pure scum...get this cockroach out of the White House. 

In hand cuffs or flat on his back - I don't care anymore.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 22, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> I thought there was some law forcing the government to do this?


There is, it is called the US Constitution.  It details the responsibility of each branch of government.

The Executive is responsible for enforcing the laws passed by the Legislative.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 22, 2018)

McRocket said:


> And Stephen Colbert's take on it (from 1:32):
> 
> 
> Trump is pure scum...get this cockroach out of the White House.
> ...


So, Time magazine gets it wrong again?  

This just in.   No one was surprised by that.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 22, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I thought there was some law forcing the government to do this?
> ...



So is the executive order that was signed unconstitutional?


----------



## McRocket (Jun 23, 2018)

*Trump says he's going to sign a measure to keep migrant families together*

Yeah...I know how Trump would probably like to keep them together. 

Execute them and throw them together in a mass grave.

And I guarantee you a horrifying number of Trumpbots would welcome such a move.


----------



## Anathema (Jun 23, 2018)

McRocket said:


> *Trump says he's going to sign a measure to keep migrant families together*
> 
> Yeah...I know how Trump would probably like to keep them together.
> 
> ...



That works for me; though I’d be almost as happy just seeing them deported as a family without any hearing or other bureaucratic nonsense.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 23, 2018)

McRocket said:


> *Trump says he's going to sign a measure to keep migrant families together*
> 
> Yeah...I know how Trump would probably like to keep them together.
> 
> ...



Nah, just send them home and build a wall.


----------

